# This is absolutely Beautiful. I love Corner to corner!



## Carol Azevedo (Jan 3, 2018)

Hoth!!! It looks a little like a Blanket, a little like a start, so I call it a cuteness c2c ! ???????????? After frogging a few times, finally ending ???? 
A step by step tutorial will be uploaded in the next days. Patterns https://ckcrafts.online/corner-to-corner-crochet-pattern-c2c/


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Direct link on Ravelry:

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vintage-rippling-blocks


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

fergablu2 said:


> Direct link on Ravelry:
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vintage-rippling-blocks


Thanks for this link... the pictures the OP posted are not OP's work.... they are from a project on Ravelry that someone else did.
The site OP posted is a clickbait site.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, I prefer ravelry.com.


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

Gorgeous!
Tina


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

knit4ES said:


> Thanks for this link... the pictures the OP posted are not OP's work.... they are from a project on Ravelry that someone else did.
> The site OP posted is a clickbait site.


Yes, this OP is known to post Clickbait.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

This not what I know as Corner to Corner---or am I missing something?


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

GardenGirl said:


> This not what I know as Corner to Corner---or am I missing something?


The OP is known to post Clickbait and may not even know how to knit or crochet. She/he may not know what corner-to-corner is. The picture posted by the OP isn't her/his own work, as Knit4es said above.


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

GardenGirl said:


> This not what I know as Corner to Corner---or am I missing something?


:sm24:

Thank you fergablu2 for the pattern on Ravelry


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Direct link on Ravelry:
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vintage-rippling-blocks


What a versatile pattern! Thanks for the ravelry link.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Carol Azevedo (Jan 3, 2018)

I did not say it was mine. I said that I'm just following this link, and I believe it's not a click-through website, I always find free templates on this site and many people have indicated me. I do not see anything wrong with that.


knit4ES said:


> Thanks for this link... the pictures the OP posted are not OP's work.... they are from a project on Ravelry that someone else did.
> The site OP posted is a clickbait site.


----------



## Carol Azevedo (Jan 3, 2018)

I did not say it was mine. I said that I'm just following this link, and I believe it's not a click-through website, I always find free templates on this site and many people have indicated me. I do not see anything wrong with that.


----------



## Lobax (Jun 12, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

knit4ES said:


> Thanks for this link... the pictures the OP posted are not OP's work.... they are from a project on Ravelry that someone else did.
> The site OP posted is a clickbait site.


Another CLICKBAITER put on ignore!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, it’s beautiful and I like the colors very much.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

GardenGirl said:


> This not what I know as Corner to Corner---or am I missing something?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

JennyG12 said:


> Another CLICKBAITER put on ignore!


I have chosen not to put these on ignore... then their posts show up for me and I can point it out for others 
At some point, I may quit doing that... especially if Admin finally does something about these sites being referenced.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

knit4ES said:


> I have chosen not to put these on ignore... then their posts show up for me and I can point it out for others
> At some point, I may quit doing that... especially if Admin finally does something about these sites being referenced.


I do it only because it identifies the poster. Otherwise I will not remember the culprit's ID and I don't have to reference lists of any kind.
When I see the 'ignore' next to their topic it is already a warning to me. I do *Not* click on their links, but do a Google picture search.

Edit - I usually go to the forum section (L&R) main page and scroll down the listings.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It would be nice to know how to decrease.


----------



## corkie (Sep 26, 2011)

oops, not corner to corner or am I wrong? a new kind of c2c? hee hee


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

GardenGirl said:


> This not what I know as Corner to Corner---or am I missing something?


No, it isn't C2C - just a pretty ripple pattern.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

I too thought - this isn't c2c but pure horizontal sts.
It's more commonly known as Crazy St, which can be worked horizontally or c2c.
The st has been discussed multiple times here on KP.


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Can you tell me the brand and color name please.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone! It seemed so obvious that it was mis-identified. Who doesn't know what C2C looks like?


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

GardenGirl said:


> Thanks everyone! It seemed so obvious that it was mis-identified. *Who doesn't know what C2C looks like?*


Someone posting who doesn't actually knit or crochet, would be my guess.... :sm02:


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

I just finished my second corner to corner crochet except for finishing with the ends. It means starting in a corner and working diagonally until you have the width you want by increasing on both sides, then decreasing on both sides until you have ended at the 4th corner. It is monotonous and the more colors you use, the better in my opinion. That is just to relieve boredom.
If I was any good at posting pictures I would.


----------



## elproct (Nov 24, 2012)

Lovely pattern and colors!!


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Thank you. Adding the OP to my ignore list. I suggest all do the same.


knit4ES said:


> Thanks for this link... the pictures the OP posted are not OP's work.... they are from a project on Ravelry that someone else did.
> The site OP posted is a clickbait site.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That looks so pretty. Must try that. Thanks for the link.


----------

